# Which turbo to get??



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Ok guys i have a choice of getting a T28 BB which came from a s14 with about 60k miles on it or a 16g with 15k miles from an evo 8. but my thing is which would be easier and would take less money to install. If u guys had a choice which one with u guys go with????


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

you cant use the evo 8 turbo since it spins in the wrong direction...


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Really? Wow... Guess.. there you go Billy... Are these turbos that you are getting for free/ cheap? If not then why dont you go S15 T28?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

yeah the s15 is a good choice but if it's bt the evo and the s14 u have no choice, gotta get the s14


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

well they are selling me the T28 BB for like 350 shipped and the 16g for free cause it used to be on my friends evo. But i might just wait a little bit longer and get a new S15 turbo for like around 600 to 700.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

if your getting a free evo turbo, why dont you sell it to some DSM kid?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

evo turbo is not t2 flange. S14 T28 is. Also your dump pipe from the sr will bolt up to it.

And 180SX-X, what do you mean it spins in the wrong direction? Do you mean the compressor housing config is mirrored?


----------



## Slidin_with_style (Aug 10, 2004)

The evo turbo could pull a few hundred. I know many DSMers that would like to get their hands on a cheap 16g.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> well they are selling me the T28 BB for like 350 shipped and the 16g for free cause it used to be on my friends evo. But i might just wait a little bit longer and get a new S15 turbo for like around 600 to 700.


If you are gonna spend up to 700, get a used or custom manifold and a T3/04...... or even a bigger Garret turbo like the GT28RS from Cheap Turbos 

-Alex B.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

I might just go with a new turbo,


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Joel said:


> evo turbo is not t2 flange. S14 T28 is. Also your dump pipe from the sr will bolt up to it.
> 
> And 180SX-X, what do you mean it spins in the wrong direction? Do you mean the compressor housing config is mirrored?


all turbo wheels spin in a clockwise spin, but the evo turbos spin in a counter clockwise rotation.. if you search for evo parts, companies make special turbos for the evo, and they make manifolds so you can use a conventianal turbo...some knowlegde from the ppl at RRE and SCC.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I fail to see how the directional spin of a turbo has got anything to do with its application. It doesnt matter which way it spins - as long as it compresses air then it will work on any car (with the correct flange). 
I think the specific turbo manufacture has more to do with a specific flange design on the evos.
I mean companies make special turbos for the SR's too - but its flange type and location of water/oil lines that changes.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

turbo compressor wheels are like fans...if you spin it one way, air gets pushed...spin the other way, air gets sucked...c where im goin?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

No I dont.
All compressor style turbos work the same. They spin, compress air and send it around a 'scroll' to the compressor outlet. The actual direction the exhaust and compressor wheels spin doesnt matter. If you spin a turbo the other direction it doesnt 'push' air because the wheel inside the compressor housing is a compressor, not a prop or screw.


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

Joel said:


> No I dont.
> All compressor style turbos work the same. They spin, compress air and send it around a 'scroll' to the compressor outlet. The actual direction the exhaust and compressor wheels spin doesnt matter. If you spin a turbo the other direction it doesnt 'push' air because the wheel inside the compressor housing is a compressor, not a prop or screw.


Why don't you find a picture of the SR turbo, here is an aftermarket one for an evo.... 









I don't get how the turbo spinning backwards would make the compressor spin the other way... it would still compress the air coming in...


----------



## warman (Jul 19, 2004)

OK MAN... LEMME BREAK IT DOWN...

IF THE TURBO SPINS THE OTHER WAY, YOU WILL HAVE _ABSOLUTLY_ NO AIR IN YOUR CYLANDERS. IT WILL BLOW THE AIR OUT OF YOUR MANIFOLD, THROUGH THE AIR FILTER, AND INTO THE ATMOSPHERE. LIKE A FAN. I CANT BELIEVE THREE PEOPLE HAD TO EXPLANE THIS

If you could somehow reverse the dirextion of the blades..???
ok, mabe not. But I think if you are going to spend the bank and effort on a frikin turbo, just do it right. No ghetto rigs, huh?


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

warman said:


> OK MAN... LEMME BREAK IT DOWN...
> 
> IF THE TURBO SPINS THE OTHER WAY, YOU WILL HAVE _ABSOLUTLY_ NO AIR IN YOUR CYLANDERS. IT WILL BLOW THE AIR OUT OF YOUR MANIFOLD, THROUGH THE AIR FILTER, AND INTO THE ATMOSPHERE. LIKE A FAN. I CANT BELIEVE THREE PEOPLE HAD TO EXPLANE THIS
> 
> ...


.... thats why i don't understand him, in that picture the fans blades are facing the direction as in all other turbos.


http://www.turbo240sx.ca/newturbo1.jpg <--- sr/ka turbos

see why we don't understand what he's talking about?


----------



## warman (Jul 19, 2004)

Neji said:


> .... thats why i don't understand him, in that picture the fans blades are facing the direction as in all other turbos.
> 
> 
> http://www.turbo240sx.ca/newturbo1.jpg <--- sr/ka turbos
> ...


No there not....

the picture is just decieving. you are looking opposite ends of each turbo. if you were to look at both from the intake perspective, the left 1 would be reversed. But the photographer made it so the exhaust-in points the same direction in both, which means he had to turn one around. This is so simple, the admin should delete this thread. n e way, who cares? dont get a frikin evo turbo, follow every one elses advice, get a brand new kit. -in for a penny, in for a pound- Half measures will avail you nothing. Just go all the way. no halfassing. Good luck!


----------



## Kingtal0n (Aug 3, 2004)

Wait what? I care. this is very interesting information I am hearing. your telling me that exhaust going into the flange and out the downpipe of the evo-turbocharger will spin the turbo in the wrong direction? 

So your saying that the exhaust has to go into the turbo where the downpipe normally bolts to, and out where the flange is? thats the only way I see the turbo spinning the opposite direction...


----------



## Kingtal0n (Aug 3, 2004)

Neji said:


> Why don't you find a picture of the SR turbo, here is an aftermarket one for an evo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


check this link out:
http://www.modacar.com/products/Acura/Integra/SCGTTS

the picture you posted is the same as the one on that site, as an Acura Integra? Do they use the same turbos as the EVO thing people are talking about?


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

I may just be an idiot and missing it, but what engine is this turbo going on? I strongly suggest learning how to map and read compressor maps, it will tell you what turbo will be best. It seems like no one wants to take the time to learn compressor maps anymore


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

its going on an SR20det in his 180sx.


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

Kingtal0n said:


> check this link out:
> http://www.modacar.com/products/Acura/Integra/SCGTTS
> 
> the picture you posted is the same as the one on that site, as an Acura Integra? Do they use the same turbos as the EVO thing people are talking about?


if you serach for evo's on that same site, it will have that same turbo for it.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

warman said:


> OK MAN... LEMME BREAK IT DOWN...
> 
> IF THE TURBO SPINS THE OTHER WAY, YOU WILL HAVE _ABSOLUTLY_ NO AIR IN YOUR CYLANDERS. IT WILL BLOW THE AIR OUT OF YOUR MANIFOLD, THROUGH THE AIR FILTER, AND INTO THE ATMOSPHERE. LIKE A FAN. I CANT BELIEVE THREE PEOPLE HAD TO EXPLANE THIS
> 
> ...


The evo turbo is designed to spin the other way.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

billyjuan said:


> Ok guys i have a choice of getting a T28 BB which came from a s14 with about 60k miles on it or a 16g with 15k miles from an evo 8. but my thing is which would be easier and would take less money to install. If u guys had a choice which one with u guys go with????


The EVO turbo spins backwards do the exhaust housing will sit on the wrong side of the manifold. The EVO turbo is a divided housing and has a werid flange. It will require fabrication to get on and the divided housing won't work as well with a non pulse type manifold.

The T28 however is a near bolt on.


----------



## Kingtal0n (Aug 3, 2004)

*a*



morepower2 said:


> The EVO turbo spins backwards do the exhaust housing will sit on the wrong side of the manifold. The EVO turbo is a divided housing and has a werid flange. It will require fabrication to get on and the divided housing won't work as well with a non pulse type manifold.
> 
> The T28 however is a near bolt on.


That makes alot more sense to me. It would simply be put into a spot where it would interfere with just about everything since the housing would be opposed. the flange is another good point as well. 

thanks for clearing it up. I had looked for the map but couldnt find it, anyone know a site that has the maps for those turbos?


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

Joel said:


> I fail to see how the directional spin of a turbo has got anything to do with its application. It doesnt matter which way it spins - as long as it compresses air then it will work on any car (with the correct flange).
> I think the specific turbo manufacture has more to do with a specific flange design on the evos.
> I mean companies make special turbos for the SR's too - but its flange type and location of water/oil lines that changes.



its probably some crazy physics reason for why it cant work if it spins one way instead of the other


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> The evo turbo is designed to spin the other way.


thanks to mike, i win this battle on the evo turbo spinning the opposite way...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yes but you still fail to realise that this doesnt make any difference at all to how it would perform on an SR. The problem you will get is fitting the mirrored turbo config on the SR. Its not gonna fit a factory manifold at all. It might fit on if you went high mount with full custom manifold but too expensive and pointless.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

kilty_0 said:


> its probably some crazy physics reason for why it cant work if it spins one way instead of the other


Its really simple, the blades pitch is in the opposite direction.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Kingtal0n said:


> That makes alot more sense to me. It would simply be put into a spot where it would interfere with just about everything since the housing would be opposed. the flange is another good point as well.
> 
> thanks for clearing it up. I had looked for the map but couldnt find it, anyone know a site that has the maps for those turbos?


Garrett has some maps and turbonetics but you have to look at which wheels as they don't say T28. Like the compressor is 60 or 62 trim T3 and the turbine is 79 trim T25.


----------



## S13.5 (Sep 14, 2004)

its really not that hard to put a tdo5h 16g turbo on your engine. all you would need is an adapter plate that goes from a t25 on top to fit your manifold and turn into a 16g flange on the bottom to fit the 16g turbo.im looking at a t25 right now and its seems that all you would need to do is rotate the turbo compressor housing up maybe 90 degrees. and it ll be just like stock.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i dont think it will be just like stock considering you still need new pipng and its a bigger turbo...plus, i think you would need an "on top" manifold for fitment issues...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

i think he meant 'stock turbo position' but there may be some fitment issues with the engine mounts when using adapter plates. Plus its an extra gasket you have to worry about.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

S13.5 said:


> its really not that hard to put a tdo5h 16g turbo on your engine. all you would need is an adapter plate that goes from a t25 on top to fit your manifold and turn into a 16g flange on the bottom to fit the 16g turbo.im looking at a t25 right now and its seems that all you would need to do is rotate the turbo compressor housing up maybe 90 degrees. and it ll be just like stock.


Plus fabricate a wastegate bracket, oil and coolent lines, compressor inlet and outlet flanges and a new O2 sensor housing. Thats a lot of fabrication for some people. For all that effort, id just get a better turbo thats close to bolting on, unless I had acess to a mill and I could weld.


----------



## Pingu (May 22, 2003)

*Omg*

Anyone with a brain will realise this is a myth unless you swapped mirrored exhaust housings from evo123 to 45678 turbos.


Here we go...
If exhaust gas goes out of motor down housing channels and meets the blades of the turbine. The shaft will spin, and the compressor will compress air.

The difference is the evo turbo's face a different way on the car, and if you say wanted to put one of these in the opposite direction , you would have to turn it round. Which would bring the turbo very close to the block or might not fit on the standard evo manifold. Causing you to need a new manifold that puts it out further. This "wrong way" myth has been caused by people who have not changed the evo manifold, and just swapped over their exhaust housings, which makes it FACE the right way and fit in the same manner as the original turbo. But the the turbo will spin the wrong way.

Spinning the turbo the wrong way can ONLY occur when you change the exhaust housing that the exhaust gas would approach the turbine from the wrong side (ie a evo 2 housing onto a evo7 turbo for instance), the gas would hit the turbine on the other side than before and turn in the wrong way. Only a dumbarse would do this.

If you swap the turbine housing, you must swap the wheel too if the direction differs!

Confusion is not possible. If you dont change/modify the turbo housing in this way. You can put ANY turbo on a manifold in ANY way or direction on the car and it will still operate in the correct direction. 

Answering the dudes question, GO FOR THE 16G , and have a manifold made up.

Im putting an evo7 big 16g onto my bluebird attesa 


Ignore all that , just read 2nd and 3rd pages.


----------



## low612 (Sep 29, 2003)

You could go with a HKS gt3037 and call it a day. I personally tried t-25,t-28,gt2835 and when i got the gt3037 i was finally satisfied. This turbo is fantastic.


----------

